# One Eyed Susie



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

We got our first chickens about a year and a half ago. They were a mixed bunch from a private seller. They ranged from about 3 months to about a year. When we put them in our new coop, we realized that one of them was missing an eye. We briefly thought about taking her back but didn't want to take her back.to the conditions we found her in. Gramps calls her Gotch Eye, but I call her One Eyed Susie. She lays huge light brown eggs.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

We were just sitting out by the coop when all of a sudden, One Eyed Susie decided to flutter up to my shoulder. She's a regular in my lap now.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just think, had you not changed your mind you would have not gotten to experience this with her. Those are the ones that almost always turn out to be special.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Yeah, she pretty much has a life time pass...


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

She sure is pretty!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It's special I think when some chicken just up and decides to sit on your body , just out of the blue.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Yes, that was the first time. She's a regular now and some of the others are too. She is normally pretty, but she has a bare butt and crop right now.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Just Don't tell her she's going thru an ugly phase. She'll never know.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

OkieDokie!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

My youngest granddaughter chasing the chicks and playing in the swing down by our coop.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Cute. Interesting how the chickens just stay and hang out around her.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

seminolewind said:


> Cute. Interesting how the chickens just stay and hang out around her.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

The kids and chickens have all grown up together. The kids are just a part of the flock.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

My poor little one eyed NAKED Susie! Can you say "deep molt"?!!
My coop like like a tiger was loose in it! Thankfully, the feathers are coming back in at a nice pace.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

One eyed Susie


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Pig Pen looks almost as bad!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Some of them look so ragged. My 2 roos got not tails! I think they got hit the worst.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Susie and Pig Pen are finally getting dressed!


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

I dread that first hard molt!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

These two are the only ones in hard molt the rest were light.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

One Eyed Susie is fully clothed now! She just needs her tail feathers a little longer and she's good to go! Picture coming..


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I think my camera has a mind of it's own! I have taken several pictures using the advice I gave and now mine are every way but right so forgive me if you have to look sideways or upside down!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Yay! I was looking at it sideways!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nanny I am enjoying your stories about some of your chickens!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Thank you! I hope to have more!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's one of the plusses about Silkies, they do that hard molt and you can't see it. 

Her timing is really good, getting her clothes back on before it got really cold.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Looking good!


----------



## SuzieAuvergne (Dec 9, 2015)

Hey...one eyed Susie...fancy a date with me...Blindside...yes, that is my name..my Dad pecked one of my eyes out..we could have a "blind date" if you will excuse the pun.. here is my photograph...I'll keep an eye out for your response...


----------



## SuzieAuvergne (Dec 9, 2015)

I have no idea as to the age of Blindside..he was gifted to me some years ago..he is very lovable and likes his wattles played with..he will peck at my arm for extra feed when he is too lazy to come down from the roost...seems as those with disabilities have great character! I love him so much..!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Oh, One-Eyed Susie would,fall in love with Blindside!! Susie is somewhere around 3 years old. I don't know know what happened to her. We bought her aready grow. She lays huge eggs. She's my favorite of my hens. As you can see, she's pretty friendly. She loves treats and knows that if I have a bag in my hand , that it's treat time. She gets really demanding!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Susie is around 3 years old, maybe 4. She was grown when we got her. She would love a blind date wuth Mr. Blindside! She lays huge eggs. She lovesto be perched on my lapesp. if I have something to eat.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Talk about a long distance relationship. 

BTW, Suzie, he is fantastic looking. One eye or two.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Well my server must be slow today. Sorry 'bout the double post.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

nannypattyrn said:


> Well my server must be slow today. Sorry 'bout the double post.


No biggie, sometimes this forum will double post too.


----------



## SuzieAuvergne (Dec 9, 2015)

Blindside is a Cochin Bantam Roo...he would so love a long distance friendship with Susie...he understands English as well as French...he is bilingual...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh boy, we've sunk to doing dating ads for chickens.


----------



## SuzieAuvergne (Dec 9, 2015)

robin 416

Not sunk but uplifting for our disabled chickens...ha...ha!


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

They seem to look a good match...hopefully they are not shy...er too "chicken" to court! 

Great looking Birds! I've always been fond of black chickens...love my Jersey Giants.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Lol! There's nothing shy about Susie!! She's friendly but not shy esp. when it comes to food. Mr Blindside will have to speak out or be "hen pecked " . Susie is the guardian of the flock when there's no roo around. She even comes after me, but only if she thinks I might be hurting ( trying to catch) one of the others.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have a blue JG roo about knee high at least who avoided me like the plaque. Now, when I go to lock them up the girls are in the pen and his is waiting down by my door to the pen. Then he walks with me to the pen and I close it. He's been doing this every day. Yesterday he curiously pecked at my shoe . I guess he's decided to be nice or friendlier.


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

I have a white silky rooster that somebody decided to dump in my yard on Thanksgiving day. I was going to rehome him but he's so pretty that I couldn't do it. I have a no crow collar on him.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I've never heard of a no crow collar. Fortunately, I live far enough out that I don't need one.


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

The chicken chick sells them for 20 dollars but I made my own. It quiets them down. Enough that neighbors don't complain. The hens are noisier. I have two Roos in collars.


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

These are my boys. Pretty Boy and Casper.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Aww, I have 7 silkie roos. 5 live together and the other 2 roos and 3 hens live together. I love the roos. I have one snuggly one. I don't get as much crowing as I thought I would but silkies are loud.

What's a no crow collar?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Beautiful chickens! What breed is the red/blond one?


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

That rooster is an Ameraucana.


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

The White one is Casper, named after Casper the friendly ghost, maybe you're too young to know about Casper, there was there cartoon long ago about Casper the friendly ghost. My silky is not friendly though. He's very standoffish! Maybe I will name him Stan for short.


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

Mary Ellen here is a picture of my Ameraucana, his name is pretty boy.I know I'm not very original.
View attachment 19293
View attachment 19294
the second is one of my last Ameraucana chicks.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

SS, that's too funny! My generation was the first for Casper the Friendly Ghost! ! I'm probably one of the older folks here, just new (ish) to chickens.


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

Seminole wind. It's a collar that you put on your rooster in it restricts the amount of noise they make. It also makes it so that they don't want to Crow as often either. Go on YouTube and they have a video just put in no crow collar. I made my own. I have two roosters that I really like and I did not want to have to give them up, it's really easy. You can look up do-it-yourself no collar on Google also. I love Google there's nothing they don't have for a person to learn. It's not 100% it does quiet them down considerably at least it does my ameraucana rooster, my silky is a little more stubborn and I have to keep adjusting him a little bit tighter.


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

I saw your picture with one eyed susie. It was real cute. She's a pretty chicken. And Casper the friendly ghost was from my era for sure and I probably have you beat, ha ha ha ha


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Well let's just put it this way.. I've on medicare for several months now....


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I remember Casper!


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

Well I can speak of it in terms of years, not to many though! Lol. So I guess we three are in the same boat. Haha


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

:sly::thumbup:


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Well my sassy Susie is back! She was pretty traumatized by the blk roo and then the coyote attack that she wouldn't have anything to do with me for awhile. She's the alpha female of the flock (she even has her bluff in on the roo). This morning I noticed that she was acting like she wanted to get on me like before. I bent over to pick something up and she hitched a ride on my back! 
I had to make get off before she pecked my earrings off!


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

Like your ear rings Nanny. Evidently one eyed Susie does too. I have a barred rock that does that too. I can't turn my back on her because she'll jump on me every time she gets a chance. she really likes to be held but when you do she'll turn around and peck on you. I don't pick her up as much anymore. I don't know why she does that.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Cute pic! I don't think they forget. I'm glad you have her back in spirit.


----------

